# Cannondale 2013? Who's got their's? Mtn and Road?



## hoodriverlife (Sep 10, 2009)

Waiting on two Cannondale bikes on order from LBS... both 2013.... One Slice RS, and one Scalpel 29'er. I am hearing these bikes aren't shipping yet. Anyone got a 2013 of any flavor yet? It seems some CAD10's are flowing.... I am more patient on the Slice, but I would figure I would have heard on the 29'er by now. (Sorry to be asking about a mountain bike on the roadbike forum  )


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

What model of Scalpel & size?


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

A friend just got his 2013 evo in dark grey with sram red today. I should see it tomorrow. 

No clue how people get these bikes when you don't even see brochures of them yet. I just saw the 2013 cannondale book at my LBS the other day.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

LBS just got a Scalpel 29er 3 with the new Lefty


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Trauma-md when are you getting the new EVO ?


----------



## hoodriverlife (Sep 10, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> LBS just got a Scalpel 29er 3 with the new Lefty


I am looking for the Scalpel 29er 3 in white in a medium. Thanks, Trauma-md!, i'll get on their case!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got back from ordering a 2013 Bad Boy 9 from my LBS. I should have it by next week!:thumbsup:


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

zamboni said:


> Trauma-md when are you getting the new EVO ?



Zamboni!....I'm getting the EVO Red Race edition in a week, then hopefully the new di2 will be ready by december....SuperX disc shows september 10th. That's about it for now...yeah right...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

trauma-md said:


> Zamboni!....I'm getting the EVO Red Race edition in a week, then hopefully the new di2 will be ready by december....SuperX disc shows september 10th. That's about it for now...yeah right...


I knew it you and can't wait to see your new addition.


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

I ordered a 2013 Caad10 about 2 weeks ago and picked it up on Saturday. It was the first one in the shop.

The shop was scheduled to get it's first big shipment of Caad10s this week. Not sure about other bikes.


----------



## hoodriverlife (Sep 10, 2009)

hoodriverlife said:


> I am looking for the Scalpel 29er 3 in white in a medium. Thanks, Trauma-md!, i'll get on their case!


I called the shop, but no return call. Getting frustrated here...


----------



## Cdale13 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Cannondale SuperSix*

First-time poster here, and first-time (soon to be) Cannondale owner.

Ordered a 2013 SuperSix Ultegra, and it just arrived at the shop.

Attempting to attach an image--hope it works...


----------



## hoodriverlife (Sep 10, 2009)

Cdale13 said:


> First-time poster here, and first-time (soon to be) Cannondale owner.
> 
> Ordered a 2013 SuperSix Ultegra, and it just arrived at the shop.
> 
> Attempting to attach an image--hope it works...



NOW that looks SWEEEEEET.

I heard yesterday that my Scalpel 29er Alloy 3 Medium is 'in the mail'... should be built (and enjoyed by my wife) by Aug 22... Cool.

Now the Slice RS, and the frame warrantee replacement for my Supersix Hi-Mod will be waiting until mid Oct. That's a bit of a bugger.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

My shop has been getting a decent number of 2013's...Scalpel 29er alloy, F29er carbon, super sixes, and a few new Evos. You guys shouldn't have to wait too long, it seems that their production is looking very good right now. Have your shop check the order website, they will have the dates that the specific bikes are projected to be shipped.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I picked up my 2013 BB 9 today. Very happy with it so far. Took it for a quick 3 mile jaunt and I really think I'm hooked!


----------



## Reel Tuff (Jul 21, 2012)

Cdale, Thats the same bike I'm ordering. My first cannondale also.


----------



## Cdale13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's a better photo of the Super Six. I substituted my own seatpost and saddle. (Getting a seatpost that matched the cranks was an unexpected bonus.)

Response to systemr (can't reply to pm's yet, apparently): MSRP was $3300, I think. I paid less, but not by a lot.


----------



## Reel Tuff (Jul 21, 2012)

NICE.........Thats what i'm talking about! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Cdale13 said:


> Here's a better photo of the Super Six. I substituted my own seatpost and saddle. (Getting a seatpost that matched the cranks was an unexpected bonus.)
> 
> Response to systemr (can't reply to pm's yet, apparently): MSRP was $3300, I think. I paid less, but not by a lot.


Flip that stem and get some nice wheels and you'll be set!


----------



## redbirdfan77 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Just picked my 2013 Evo 2 Red up on Saturday*

About a month ago I put a deposit on a black & silver 2013 CAAD10 2 Force in a 58cm, but delivery wasn't scheduled until 9/10/12. The EVOs started coming in early last week and so I went in and took one for a test ride. Needless to say, after the test ride, the choice was clear in my mind which bike I should take home. Couldn't possibly be happier with a bike right off the showroom floor.


----------



## Cdale13 (Aug 16, 2012)

FPSDavid said:


> Flip that stem and get some nice wheels and you'll be set!


Haha...wish I could flip the stem, but at my age I need that much rise. I've seen worse...

Any recommendations on wheels? I'd be interested in a balance between light/fast and reliable/trouble-free. And not too expensive. Shimano Ultegra maybe?


----------



## pkucera (Jul 12, 2012)

Exceptionally sweet.


----------



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

redbirdfan77 said:


> About a month ago I put a deposit on a black & silver 2013 CAAD10 2 Force in a 58cm, but delivery wasn't scheduled until 9/10/12. The EVOs started coming in early last week and so I went in and took one for a test ride. Needless to say, after the test ride, the choice was clear in my mind which bike I should take home. Couldn't possibly be happier with a bike right off the showroom floor.


Sweet ride! Does anyone know if the Caad10-2 delivery dates are already into September for all frame sizes? Thought I could wait to place order until a few more of the 2013's hit the showroom floor. Maybe I should get on this now.


----------



## Siv (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Redbirdfan77, is there alternate color for that bike? Safe to assume carbon post, stem and bars? Was also wondering what you thought of the wheels, im around 200lbs and am used to a 24 spoke rear wheel.


----------



## brizco (Aug 19, 2012)

I just got my 2013 synapse alloy 105 ...might not be as pricey as the rest of the bikes u guys have but im just as happy with it!


----------



## Jaye09 (Dec 5, 2011)

oldtrek716 said:


> Sweet ride! Does anyone know if the Caad10-2 delivery dates are already into September for all frame sizes? Thought I could wait to place order until a few more of the 2013's hit the showroom floor. Maybe I should get on this now.


When I went last week, there were VERY few. The black and green one (sexy) is pushed pretty far back, not sure on all frame sizes but for 52 it's sold out until October when 4 are made available for the entire country, who knows when the next shipment would be after that. The standard crankset was pushed to January already. And who knows how many shops are in the queue too.

The silver one had ONE 52 available, I doubt its there anymore though.

Basically if you ride a common frame size, I'd say you're looking at October at the very soonest--Most likely November or December. Call your LBS up and ask--they usually can check the real-time stock on their system


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Xmas came early! 

Now it's time for tweakin' parts and sizin' up.

Cut some steer tube, swap some cranks, post/stem/bar swaps


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

TraumaMD,

I knew it just matter of time you are expanding your collection. Nice choice of color.


----------



## hoodriverlife (Sep 10, 2009)

hoodriverlife said:


> NOW that looks SWEEEEEET.
> 
> I heard yesterday that my Scalpel 29er Alloy 3 Medium is 'in the mail'... should be built (and enjoyed by my wife) by Aug 22... Cool.
> 
> Now the Slice RS, and the frame warrantee replacement for my Supersix Hi-Mod will be waiting until mid Oct. That's a bit of a bugger.


well... it took a little longer than expected.. but my Scalpel 29'er Alloy 3 arrived this week!!! Picked it up yesterday...

I'll try to post a photo on the growing Cannondale 2013 thread. 

Also, it's very nice to see the new bikes on Cannondale.com


----------



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jaye09 said:


> When I went last week, there were VERY few. The black and green one (sexy) is pushed pretty far back, not sure on all frame sizes but for 52 it's sold out until October when 4 are made available for the entire country, who knows when the next shipment would be after that. The standard crankset was pushed to January already. And who knows how many shops are in the queue too.
> 
> The silver one had ONE 52 available, I doubt its there anymore though.
> 
> Basically if you ride a common frame size, I'd say you're looking at October at the very soonest--Most likely November or December. Call your LBS up and ask--they usually can check the real-time stock on their system


Thanks for the info! I took your advice and ordered...and you were right about the wait on some of the color/size combinations. Originally they told me the beginning of October for mine to get in....but I got the call this week that it was already in an d available for pick-up. On my way today and super excited. I will post picks of the green/white 56cm beauty when I get the chance, Thanks again for all of the help. Cheers!


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

no front disc on that cross bike?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

jerdawg said:


> no front disc on that cross bike?


Wasn't fully built and tweaked in that pic....


----------



## Jaye09 (Dec 5, 2011)

oldtrek716 said:


> Thanks for the info! I took your advice and ordered...and you were right about the wait on some of the color/size combinations. Originally they told me the beginning of October for mine to get in....but I got the call this week that it was already in an d available for pick-up. On my way today and super excited. I will post picks of the green/white 56cm beauty when I get the chance, Thanks again for all of the help. Cheers!


Awesome man, congrats! Glad I could help, who knows how long you would've waited had you waited a few more weeks! I should give my shop a call on Monday and see if the stock has changed on it yet. I'm riding a 54 right now but it's a little too big for my body geometry leading to me putting too much weight on my bad shoulder. Getting antsy to get on a new bike and be a little more comfortable.


----------

